#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Lief Lelijk Legenda (2016)

## ridoyan

Lief Lelijk Legenda
A. m. Bassoud

Inhoud
0.....31 Meter verder
1.....De terugblik aan de lelijke dingen
2.....Met voorspong
3.....Kampioenschap der kleinsten
4.....Verjaardag van Mr. La3oud
5.....De nieuwe mens (La3oud)
6.....Oorspong van morgen
7.....Moeders hebben alles
8.....Waarom is 6 wettelijk beschermd?
9.1...Traditie en rijkdom van vrij
9.1.2.30 verste manen in 't Universum

31 Meter verder 
Toen ik mijn laatste stappen zette op papier of verder was met unglaubliche versen was ik klaar met schrijven. Het was echt een enorme stap voor m'n gezondheid te denken over de half virtuele boek die over Meester van A2moud over zou moeten blijven. Hij wikte en en weegde maar was er snel uit dat al snel de week om zou zijn en dan zou zien. Soms dacht ik is een maandboek vol dank en waardering voor zijn universum moeder alles waard misschien. 

Meester A2moud freaked out zou ik maar zeggen tijdens z'n lessen muziek, wiskunde en alles wat daarover loog. De 13 noten van het melodie voor Mr. verschrikkelijk L hoorde het herhalen van Mr. La2oud's favourite drama psycholoog. Ook al was hij van alle markten thuis, wist hij van de onderwijs markt niets af en kocht haar dochter, nu moeder met man en 0 cent een toekomst alles behalve af. De nieuwe mens in Mr. Ma2oud beschreef lieflijk het als dienend olympisch staf 

Meester Ir. La3oud schreef z'n naam een keer op en dacht over theoretische wetenschap. Dat is iets wat van hem binnen was en de andere school lachend interpreteerde als man tot vrouwe ongetelde grap. Hij wist als ik terug kijk op morgen, weet hij het dan? Een vlieg kampioen, de grotere onder een wet die volgens de een en dertig kleinere kan. 


De terugblik aan de lelijk dingen
Een terugblik was het niet. Terug kijken liet de meester over aan 31 decaan piet. Nu dertig en een voorbeeldige momenten aan stakkers en stekkers van toen, simpel denken en alles van toen bedacht meester Larb3aoud zich. Ik dacht, maar hij dacht zonder het lelijk verleden kan ik me geen mooiere man met moeder verbeelden. En dus sliep hij er een nachtje over en ik maakte hem vroeg wakker en mij dus sindsdien veroordeelde. Zonder mij wist ik niet dat hij zo alleen was en ik met 9 van nul vriende die terug keek op het gedeelde toen. Eerlijk is eerlijk de meester hield heel veel van z'n verwarme luchtkussen onder door vrienden geschonken rechter afstotelijke schoen. 

Zeven van de 10 gedachten van mr. Al2oud gingen terug naar toen het voor zijn Universum begon en voor het eerst in het spel en cyclussen van de waarneembare maan bevond. Zijn meesters begrepen en zagen dat acht tijden te bewonderen waren met de vruchtbare bodem van de afgescheiden, ver in oorspong, sterren creaties's grond. Zij en hij die het zei de Meester wordt wakker geschut. Omdat het terug kijken naar die meters toch steeds net deed denken aan wat snel lekkers als geur van een eihut. Als ik denk hoe de Meester Al2oud het menu wetmatig probeerde er door te drukken, leek de kleine boodschap voor de leerlingen achteraf een vruchtbare ontledeingsproces. De leerling die zich uitsloof van de Meester bij de Unie College bleek niet verder dan 5 connecties van land's taaiste en knapste princes. 

Ook al weet ik dat morgen al vandaag is, mompelt Meester La2oud elke keer door de gangen van het verleden passeert en tegen zichzelf fluistert: Dat doe ik precies een 53 tal weken later. De avond bracht deze keer wat verleiding, ontspanning en luisteren naar Wiljon, een vriend van van Mr. Ma2oud's, ook hij niet echt een lelijke prater. 


Met voorspong
Meestal was het weer goed ook al het soms voor de buurt even balen van 3 tot vier weken grijs kleurende hemel. Er reden fietsers, de snelste porches, taxi's en bussen door de stad terwijl ik nu een nul tellende voorbij vliegende mollen tel. Vandaag gaat de geschiedenis is als symbool van van vrede en eenheid, lekte uit de droom van mr Ma2oud viermaal vliegensvlug als licht zonder haast. Wat werkte was altijd de leerlingen laten ontdekken en alleen 1/3 x per toetsing een 100% goed beoordeling te geven aan die, die er niet op had geaast. 

Het harde werk dat de schoonmaker van Mr. Ma2oud was goed ontvangen en gewardeerd door wijkgenoten die dankzij de inzet van de hulp gezonder en vitaler voor de dag deden voorkomen. Schoon geworden van de borrel eerder van de dag deden de jongere buurvrouw en Mr Al3oud vlugger indromen. Ook al zijn de stappen elke keer gepast en wel overwogen, besloot de meester na de dut toch vooruit te kijken en beginnen de handen te wassen en de ogen. Vier maal per dag nam Mr. Malloud z'n werk critisch en kon zien aankomen wat zijn opgaven voor de leerlingen voor hem persoonlijk voorspelden. Soms nam de meester een leerling in huis voor begeleiding om kans te maken te horen bij de beste van beste leerling/meester koppel te gelden. 

Er stroomde een golf van voorspoed en honger nuchter gedachte door de kleine rivier in de stad en uitmondende meer. Vaak was het fijn voor de meester lange tijden in de buitenlucht genieten van het gematigde en het meoldie fluisterend herst weer. Sinds de kleine dingen, waar de leerlingen volop zichbaar van genoten, was het voornamelijk het vak vernieuwen en pioneren het liefst dat positief werd ontvangen. Ook al bleef de klas alert voor gevaar, komend door achterstand van enkelen, bleek door de methoden van Mr Ailuid die in no time te worden herkend. De namen van de kleine leer en les geef kindkampieoenen waren ook in de omringende scholen bekend. 

Hier en daar ziet de lezer het bestaan van meester Alouad zich als een film gebeuren, de kleine kampioen die 31 meter terugblikte op z'n voorspongen met uitkijk naar het kleine scholen leerling meester duels in ontwerp van kampioenskleren. Over drie maanden precies wordt het helder, een feestje gaat na de komende huldiging door behoud van het oude netwerk en verbeterde prestaties m.b.v. de geleverde prijzen te eren. De dag die maar relatief vredegiger verliep zag de meester ineens als voorloper, een vernieuwer en geslaagde promotor van maximale overdracht met voordelige middelen en minimale inspanning. Het was al lang bekend dat meester Elhoud dit zou laten doorschemeren want z'n doen en laten werd hem volgens eigen onderzoek een millenium geleden beschreven in lyrische teksten van land's naar voren geschoven regerende koning. 

Kampioenschap de kleinsten
Nu en dan genoot iedereen zich als een Royal om de kleine dingen in het leben en dat was het denken van Ir. Lagoud zo groots. Of het nu over een referentiekader, heer en meester zijn met computers, een winnend beest in sport, de dag werd wakker als kunst in kleurig bloots. Dat men zegt dat kleintjes het grotere kampioenschap vinden de groeten van de concurende meesters de leerling helemaal niets maar waarom zij alle afvroegen hoe het met Mr Inenoud ging ontving zelfs de nieuwste de boodschap. Een simpele wilskunde en aankijk sessie bracht de grootste muziekliefhebber landelijk een ode aan de Unie College een landelijke hit in categorie rapgrap. 

De outsiders flikken het op z'n tijd het meest onverwachts en zal dan zo zijn. Nog niet eerder lukte het de reus klein te krijgen, maar deze keer kreeg de groep leerlingen het hoofdbestuur met dammen oud meesters klein. Zo bleken ontelbare overwinningen te vinden zijn, zelf het happen naar aanwezig lucht omdat de mr. Elwaloud eerder dat jaar bekroond werd met een prijs voor materiaal verzorging bij boekmishandeling. Het waren de kleintjes die zich stuk beten op beeld stof die de werkelijkheid al lerend en lezend verving. 

Een oud leerling die het schopte tot wc bekendheid kreeg wederom de boodschap de prestaties van het milieuvriendelijk groenrecycling project van de derde jaars biomodelbouw te beoordelen en tot de jong talent avond acacemy te honereren als westerse best innovatie in samen werken met leerlingen van mr Allueid. Nog eens riep iedereen hoere door de gangen en gejuig door de flinke prijzenpot deed rijzen van deze tijd. De schoolelementen reageerden met elkaar, zo merkte de leerling op het ontstaan van FeO, ijzerozide in de volksmond bekend als ijzerroet. Niet vanwege de toestroom van nieuwe en komende winaars werd een jong meester Abdo Zilood 15 jaar oud. 

Interdisciplinair kennisuitwisseling leek vooralsnog de sleuten tot success omdat steeds werd onderwezen uitblinken waar levensjaren van waren getuigen. Dan te denken dat voorsprong een lijdensweg soms was, groeide het besef zich voor de kleine en heel lange jeugdig geblevenen bij het kampioenschap afschrijven 31 seconden te getuigen. 

Verjaardag van Mr. La3oud
Het was niet te peilen hoeveel liefde de heren Hijhouth en Eluud voor de meerster La3oud precies hadden gedeeld. Mr. Hijhouth versprak zich namelijk in de magazine Noga over de kleine erfenis van zijn damvriend El La3oud vorig najaar. Een uitnodiging of telefoongesprek zat er wel in om altijd het contact te houden met Johanna Eluud, met wie de meester graag op pad ging de natuur in om inspiratie op te doen van de natuur, de wereld spots dichtbij en tijden om hierover te corresponderen met elkaar. Dat deze dag voor meester La3oud geteld was stemde de meester somber ook al kan hij hiernaar ook anders naar kijken alsmaar. 

Mr. Hijhouth, lid van de jury voor openbaar mileu omgevingen kwam met zijn partner in een Opel 4 het erf op en bezette een paar vierkante meter. Kort naar hem arriverde ook de aartsrivaal en Yihjun en zijn vrouw van Zomerduiner. Sammy Yihjun schudde de hand van meester La3oud en feliciteerde hem dan. Een flesje Jenever haalde de heer Yihjun te voorschijn en keek rond voor een kopje nu het kan. "Hoe oud is die fles?", zei de heer Hijhouth terwijl hij Hein Hop verschenen aan de deur. Hein was chik gekleed en feliciteerde mr. La3oud ook hartelijk in z'n goede humeur. "Wie zijn die twee jongeren in de tuin? Ze praten over statische overerfing en redeneren met onzekerheid." zei de heer Hop nogal wat luidruchtig. Even kijken, dacht mr. La3oud listig. "Dat zijn Melissa en Dennis, die kampioenen zijn in alle feestjes talen voorzichtig". 

Abdel Aziz Ajdeed komt wat later en vertelde dat er iets tussen was gekomen en zou rond 11 uur er zijn. Meester El LaEoud vond het ok omdat de oude Ajdeed geregeld een extratje meenam voor de meester en het schoolsbestuur en dus niet af had gebeld fijn. Mr Al La3oud zelf was daarom ook vaak bij deze Abdel Ajdeed vieringen en uitnodigen en leerde inmiddel aardig wat technische nieuwtjes van de "Bio- & Genome Factory", waar Aziz de dagelijke leiding aan gaf in groffe lijn. 

De heer Hop en Ajdeed zagen elkaar op deze verjaardag het eerst en toonde belangstelling in de mens L3aoud en bespraken van nu de belangrijkste nieuws gebeurtenis. Ondertussen brak net de nieuwe dag aan waren de gasten benieuwd geraakt naar de versiering "DNM-512-TNH" op jurk van Melissa en broek van Dennis. De 64 jarige Sammy dankte iedereen zowel groots als klein. Nadat El LaEoud dacht over om over 456 kind jaren net zo levendig nog eens dit feestje te kunnen organiseren werd het duidelijk dat onder de gasten of Mr. La3oud zelf niet eens zo'n onreele gedachte te zijn. Het lukte Abdel en Hein veilig thuis te komen met hun partners. Nadat ook de Opel van Ben Hijhouth wegreed met de heer Yihjun bleef mevrouw Zomerduiner slapen omdat ze de volgende dag in de buurt een zoon heeft wonen op kamers. Zoals een oude wens van Mr. Ing. La3oud geschiede dit en dat zonder uitleg te geven een lief legenda met been en arm als compleet hoofdstuk na de pers. 

De nieuwe La3oud (Mens)
Een aantal dagen in november na de verjaardag van mijn verjaardag verscheen in de vroege morgen een piep jonge krantenbezorgen van amper 177 jaar bij Consotrium La3oud met de 'inLoh Niws 2992' in d' Mida Coc. Plat w's dee jon nda uk tgrgt n niws tvyn ok. Mdm L3ud's dogt UDa zut nar gburtag U Ajdeed for n wyk. Nu wes t Uda di lidin giv Const Edu La3oud sins h in 2962 Stif syk. 

Het was duidelijk dat Mr. Laouad als 3 x honderd jaar verder d'r dochter van weduwe Zomerduiner uit zou huwelijken wat familie traditie was sinds 316 bij Mr. Laouad zover bekend was te houden in eren. Zeker was het 1 dag in de nieuwe tijd dat Sandra Zomerduiner Uda zou zien en Leen Yihjun nog zou weten te memoraliseren. Veel oud leerlingen werkte bij Educatief Consortium La3oud omdat ze al vroeg in de jeugd bewijs vonden gelijke passie van Mr. Laouad. "ickCrasi" maakte weer plaats voor demoCkrasi nadat jaren zaken de verkeerde kant op gingen en speciale texten waren ontdekt en te kunnen implementeren.

----------

